# Deux HomePod comme sortie audio du mac ?



## benchfiddler (11 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir, ma question s'adresse surtout aux possesseurs ou aux testeurs de deux HomePod.

Une fois qu'on a créé *une paire de HomePod stéréo*, d'après ce que j'ai compris - j'ai un seul HomePod - on peut la sélectionner comme sortie audio pour iOS ou pour iTunes sur macOS. 

Mais peut-on la sélectionner en tant que périphérique de sortie audio pour macOS tout court ? Via la barre de menus ou les Préférences Son ?

Ceci de manière à avoir sur les deux HomePod stéréo, le son des applications de macOS... hors iTunes.

Merci


----------



## SyMich (11 Décembre 2018)

La réponse est oui. 
Par contre, attention au décalage entre l'émission du son par l'application sur le Mac et son émission par les HomePod. Quand on écoute de la musique ce n'est pas gênant, mais si on diffuse les sons d'un jeu vidéo, il y a aura un décalage entre l'action à l'écran et le son.


----------



## benchfiddler (11 Décembre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse ! Je n'ai aucun décalage avec un seul HomePod en "Airplay 1", on verra bien. Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas faire de sortie audio multiple avec les périphériques Airplay.


----------



## SyMich (11 Décembre 2018)

Ce n'est pas possible que tu n'aies pas de décalage (sauf si tu regardes une vidéo avec le son envoyé en AirPlay, car dans ce cas il y a synchronisation en retardant la lecture de la vidéo pour "attendre" le son). 
Mais si tu diffuses le son d'un jeu, par exemple, tu constateras le décalage.


----------



## benchfiddler (11 Décembre 2018)

Je joue peu sur Mac, je n'avais pas essayé : effectivement il y a un décalage, sauf sur Steam.
Si actuellement je n'ai pas de décalage de son sur 1 HomePod avec des vidéos sur Youtube et QuickTime, ce serait pareil avec les 2 HomePod ?


----------

